# High fg on pale ale kit



## BeerandBratz (28/8/17)

Put down a morgans pacific pale ale with a tin of malt extract beer enhancer and the 7g supplied yeast 8 days ago. 
In fridge at 18-20. 
Has been a very slow ferment had scum ring on day two. Not a lot of airlock activity and Not a lot of krausen. 
Sg was 1046 and i have had readings of 1014 last two days. 
Kit says fg should be below 1005. It will be a higher fg because of the malt extract but is 1014 ok?


----------



## Lionman (28/8/17)

Was it 
1.7kg Kit
1.7kg LME
1KG Brew enhancer

mixed to 23L?

Its a little unclear in your OP.

If so then OG would have been more like 1.060 or so.

1.014 is a reasonable FG for a 1.060 brew, especially with all that LME which tends to have a lot of unfermentable sugars in it. You would be sitting at around 6% ABV.

It would have been a drastic under pitch of yeast too. I would have gone 2x packets of US-05, or at least one extra packet on top of the kit yeast.


----------



## Sheebz81 (28/8/17)

I have to agree with Lionman on the yeast. I am only new to brewing but have noticed a huge improvement in my beers since I started using premium yeast instead of the kit yeast. Costs a few extra bucks but well worth it in my opinion. Would love to hear how it turns out anyway BeerandBratz.... Keep us posted


----------



## BeerandBratz (28/8/17)

Lionman said:


> Was it
> 1.7kg Kit
> 1.7kg LME
> 1KG Brew enhancer
> ...


Everything but the brew enhancer. It was the morgans master malt beer enhancer extract. In 23l


----------



## BeerandBratz (28/8/17)

Sheebz81 said:


> I have to agree with Lionman on the yeast. I am only new to brewing but have noticed a huge improvement in my beers since I started using premium yeast instead of the kit yeast. Costs a few extra bucks but well worth it in my opinion. Would love to hear how it turns out anyway BeerandBratz.... Keep us posted


That's what I'm starting to think. Next one's a lager so I'll get the premium yeast and pitch 15g.


----------



## Brewnicorn (28/8/17)

Getting to 1.014 is pretty bloody good for standard packet yeast. Will have a bit of bite to it. let us know what it tastes like too!


----------



## fungrel (29/8/17)

BeerandBratz said:


> That's what I'm starting to think. Next one's a lager so I'll get the premium yeast and pitch 15g.



I usually pitch 30g on a lager, sometimes more. Especially when you are fermenting at lager temps. Lagers are one style you can't underpitch.


----------



## Lionman (29/8/17)

fungrel said:


> I usually pitch 30g on a lager, sometimes more. Especially when you are fermenting at lager temps. Lagers are one style you can't underpitch.



Kit lagers aren't usually actual lagers though. Typical lager malts and hops but ale yeast so that home brewers can ferment them reasonably cleanly without temp control. 

Op if you want to do a lager. Ditch the kit yeast and get some S189 or similar and set the fridge to a suitable temp for the strain you have.


----------



## BeerandBratz (29/8/17)

ale is bottled. Temp set at 20 for two weeks. Not quite 30, need a new bottle wand mine leaks a fair bit[emoji16]


----------



## Lionman (29/8/17)

Bottling will be way easier with a picnic tap and some beer line.

Connect some hose from the fermenter tap to a picnic tap and then a length of hose from the spout of the tap to that will reach the bottom of your bottles.

Line up all the bottle on the ground below your fermenter.You can then put the line in to a bottle and pull the lever on the picnic tap, when the bottle is full let the lever go, move to the next bottle and so on. No need handle the bottles so much makes it way quicker.

just make sure the line will push up inside you fermenter tap and fit onto the barb on the picnic tap ok.


----------



## Lachlan Helbig (5/9/17)

BeerandBratz said:


> ale is bottled. Temp set at 20 for two weeks. Not quite 30, need a new bottle wand mine leaks a fair bit[emoji16]


Don't know where you got your bottling wand from, but mine in my Morgans kit had no spring and leaked to no end. I'm assuming you just have a dodgy seal though?


----------



## BeerandBratz (5/9/17)

Lachlan Helbig said:


> Don't know where you got your bottling wand from, but mine in my Morgans kit had no spring and leaked to no end. I'm assuming you just have a dodgy seal though?


Got the same morgans one. Thinking about machining a stainless one.


----------



## Hangover68 (19/9/17)

I used a single S189 on a coopers euro lager and it is one of the cleanest brews i have done using a kit.


----------

